# Zak



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Just thought i'd let you all know that Zak got best puppy and best opposite sex today. also a lady who's been in dalmatians for years congratulated us on breeding such a wonderful puppy, she also told me he had brillient movement and that i should carry a picture of him around for when i get best of breed or higher. 

We're very proud of our little Zak!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

well done to u and zak keep up the good work


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

well done


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

cheers girlies!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Very well done 
Never mind carrying a picture - get a nice one took by Our Dogs or Dog World whoever is attending the show 
What show was it?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done Fadie and Zak told your mum this morning he moved well for you at Bath, so pleased for you all. See you Friday


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Very well done
> Never mind carrying a picture - get a nice one took by Our Dogs or Dog World whoever is attending the show
> What show was it?


guildford....


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah guildford.

i'll still get a good picture of him myself i love photography so i can probably use in my coursework too


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I went off for a nose in your images and didnt see Zac 
Although I shat mesen looking at Jeff LOL
I hope you carry on with your success with Zac


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Debbie said:


> I went off for a nose in your images and didnt see Zac
> Although I shat mesen looking at Jeff LOL
> I hope you carry on with your success with Zac


thanks 
if you look at carol's photos there's definatly some pictures of Zak in there, my laptop doesn't have many photos on which aren't my photography projects


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Shall go and have a nose thanks hun


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww hes a real sweetie


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah he had a little freak out today at the show though, the ring was half covered half open and the tent echoed and the creats were pilled right by the ring side, he didn't like that one bit


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww bless him - I had the same problem at Newark and Notts showground a month or so ago with my 8 month old girl - the noise in some of those cattle sheds go through me let alone unsettle a puppy 
Most judges would forgive an unsettled baby in those circumstances - and today proved that for you...Best Puppy and Best Opposite Sex  Woohooo


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Just thought i'd let you all know that Zak got best puppy and best opposite sex today. also a lady who's been in dalmatians for years congratulated us on breeding such a wonderful puppy, she also told me he had brillient movement and that i should carry a picture of him around for when i get best of breed or higher.
> 
> We're very proud of our little Zak!


Well done Zak - and you! He must be well on his way to his JW now


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

unfortunatly no 
you never know though


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Well done fadey  well done zak 

Im really pleased for ya both...i knew zaky would do well  All ya dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> yeah he had a little freak out today at the show though, the ring was half covered half open and the tent echoed and the creats were pilled right by the ring side, he didn't like that one bit


Probably not helped by the tents at Bath last monday


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks loe.

yeah maybe bath didn't help but he seem fine there


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Thanks loe.
> 
> yeah maybe bath didn't help but he seem fine there


He will get used to noices eventually, its all new to him aint it..im sure he will be fine in many future shows as he goes along bless him.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah he's getting better at every show so i'm happy with him


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

he'll get there once he sorts himself out
then be no stopping him.

right im off to bed and stick cold hands on mm hee hee hee
nighty night all


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

i bet u are happy wiv him fadey  i would be if he was mine 

Good nite carol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well done zac and fadey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Well done!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

well done you two  great day for you both, just had a nosey at zak and he's gorgeous


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Carol did come to bed and warm herself on a very asleep MM 

BTW, the little old lady (ex dally exhibitor/breeder) couldn't have praised Zak any higher, which encourages us to perservere with the little mutt LOL

I know he's our "baby" but he's starting to "bulk" out now and he does move well, just got to work on his nervousness and he'll do well..........
......... He's got to as the little old lady has predicted great thing for him!


This is our likkle monster Zak we're talking about?


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

> BTW, the little old lady (ex dally exhibitor/breeder) couldn't have praised Zak any higher


do you know who it was i might know her


----------

